# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته فوریت های پزشکی پیش بیمارستانی

## A.H.M

*هیچ شغلی تو دنیا نیس که بتونه ترکیبی از مسئولیت یه پزشک ، زحمت پرستار ، مهارت راننده فرمول یک ، حوصله یک روانشناس و مدیریت یک مدیر رو یکجا داشته باشه جز رشته فوریت های پزشکی
در مورد این رشته باید بگم این رشته تا پارسال کاردانی بود و برای رفتن به کارشناسی باید تو ازمون کاردانی به کارشناسی شرکت کنی و با توجه به ترازی که میاری تو یکی از دانشگاه ها بری کارشناسیشو بخونی البته خیلیم نیاز به رفتن به کارشناسی نداره چون حتی با کاردانی هم بازار کار خوبی داره و درامدشم بد نیست ولی از امسال قرار شده یسری دانشگاه های محدود مستقیما کارشناسی این رشته رو بپذیرن
این رشته تا پارسال تک جنسیتی بود و فقط اقایون جذب میشدند ولی ازامسال قرار شده 30 درصد ظرفیت خانوم ها هم جذب بشن که به احتمال زیاد تو دیسپچ مشغول بشن نه نیروی عملیاتی
یه توضیح کلی درمورد رشته بدم
فرض کنیم خدای ناکرده یکی از اشنایان شما دچار مشکلی شدند که اورژانس پزشکی محسوب میشه و اگه تا چند دقیقه بعد این مشکل رفع نشه حیات بیمار به خطر می افته اولین کاری که شما میکنید به 115 زنگ میزنید و یه اپراتور به شما جواب میده و از شما میپرسه موضوع چیه این قسمت اسمش دیسپچ یا اتاق فرمانه که اکثرا خانوم های رشته پرستاری توش کار میکنن و شاید جدیدا خانوم های رشته فوریت و بر اساس الگوریتمی که اموختن و پروتکل های افلاینی که پیش روشون هست تشخیص میدن موضوع مربوط به اورژانسه یا خیر
اگر تشخیصشون مثبت بود بعد از قطع تماس با کاربر یه تماس با پایگاه میگیرن و از اینجاست که کار ما شروع میشه
ما بعنوان تکنسین فوریت پزشکی و خط اول درمان با استفاده از یک کد ( که میتونه امبولانس ، موتورلانس یا هلیکوپترلانس باشه  ) به ادرسی که کاربر میگه مراجعه میکنیم و پس از رسیدن مجموعه تشخیص درمان و دارو رو اجرا میکنیم یعنی اصول پایه پزشکی و بیمار رو به بیمارستان برای ادامه درمان و بخش مراقبت میرسونیم
ادامه تحصیلی رشته : راستش این رشته از سال 1383 و به همت دانشگاه مشهد ایجاد شده و رشته نویی هستش ولی اینده شغلی و تحصیلی بالایی داره چون قراره به زوی طبق اخبار رسیده از رییس اورژانس کشور فوریت پزشکی از دانشکده پیراپزشکی جدا بشه و یه دانشکده جدا برای خودش بشه که نیاز به هیئت علمی فراوان هم داره ولی فعلا تا کارسناسی با اسم رشته فوریت هست و البته ارشد تا 3 سال اینده ایجاد میشه ولی دوستان برا ادامه تحصیل میتونن ارشدشون رو پرستاری اورژانس بخونن که خیلی رشته پردرامد و پرطرفداری هست و دکتری شون هم در زمینخه پرستاری ها بگذرونن
درامد : فعلا درامد ها بدین صورته که تو شهرستان ها پایه حقوق برای کسی که با مدرک کاردانی استخدام بشه 3 میلیون و 700 هزار که با اضافه کار و کارانه به 5 میلیون میرسه به ازای ده شیفت در ماه ( کار ما 24/48 عه یعنی یک روز کار میکنی و دو روز استراحت پس درامد به ازای ده روز کار 5 میلیون ) و برای کسی که با مدرک کارشناسی استخدام بشه پایه حقوق چهار و نیم میلیونه که با اضافه حقوق و کارانه به 6 میلیون میرسه البته تو تهران یک تا دو میلیون بالای این حقوقه
بهترین دانشگاه ها هم میشه به دانشگاه مشهد و تهران بعنوان دانشگاه تیپ یک و کرج و شاهرود بعنوان تیپ دو در مقطع کاردانی و کرج یزد و شیراز در مقطع کارشناسی اشاره کرد
*

----------


## javanekonkori

*سلام 
در مورد طرح کمک پرستاری یا همون بهیاری اطلاعاتی داری ؟؟*

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط javanekonkori


سلام 
در مورد طرح کمک پرستاری یا همون بهیاری اطلاعاتی داری ؟؟


نه متاسفانه
ببخشید دیر جواب دادم*

----------


## A.H.M

*بخونید زیاد وقت نمیگیره
روز اورژانس مبارک 
بعضیا میگن آمبولانس
بعضیا میگن آمپولاس
بعضیا میگن دکتر
بعضیا میگن پرستار
اورژانس یعنی جذابیت یعنی تازگی
اورژانس یعنی زندگی
اورژانس یعنی نفس بخشیدن
ما اورژانسیا با همه ی قشرا و سازمان ها همکاریم واقعاً
یعنی با پلیس راهور پلیس انتظامی با آتشنشانی با راهداری با بیمارستان و همه ی کادرش
اورژانس یعنی قلب❤جامعه .
ما اورژانسیا از خونه ی طبقه ی مرفه جامعه گرفته تا طبقه ی کم برخوردار جامعه میریم
ما برای نجات زندگی حتی یک نفر که اون یک نفر میتونه ثروتمندترین و ارزشی ترین فرد جامعه باشه تا حتی یک فردی که میتونه یه آدم عادی باشه
بعضیا تو دلشون میگن اون یه نفر مثلاً اعتیاد داره یا تو جامعه جایی نداره ولی ما همون آدم که اگه تو نوک قله ی یه کوه هم باشه باید بریم و نجاتش بدیم اگه زندگیش تو خطر باشه .
ما هم ماموریت عروسی میریم هم عزاداری
از دریا بگیر تا خشکی هرجا یه پایگاه اورژانس باشه ماهم هستیم .
جونم براتون بگه از تصادفایی که شاید صحنه هاشو ببینید نتونید غذا بخورید
با ناراحتی مردم ناراحت میشیم با خوشی مردم خوشیم
ماها تعطیلات نداریم و روز اول عید چهارشنبه سوری سیزده بدر شیفتیم
ماها از بعضیا فحش میشنویم از خیلیا تشکر و قدردانی میشنویم 
خلاصه اینکه ماها تو دل جامعه ایم ❤❤
خلاصه هروقت یه نور آبی چشمک زن دیدید بدونید که برای نجات جان و زندگی❤ یه نفر میریم .
وقتی یه جایی جز خدا کسی رو پیدا نکردید با شماره گیری ۱۱۵ ما کنارتونیم هرجا‌که باشید
همکارای عزیزم روزتون مبارک باشه*

----------


## mlt

اون که بالا کوهه دیگه کار شما نیست
کار هلال احمره :Yahoo (94): 


> *بخونید زیاد وقت نمیگیره
> روز اورژانس مبارک 
> بعضیا میگن آمبولانس
> بعضیا میگن آمپولاس
> بعضیا میگن دکتر
> بعضیا میگن پرستار
> اورژانس یعنی جذابیت یعنی تازگی
> اورژانس یعنی زندگی
> اورژانس یعنی نفس بخشیدن
> ...

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mlt


اون که بالا کوهه دیگه کار شما نیست
کار هلال احمره


 عجب
برو تو اینترنت بزن هلیکوپترانس یا اورژانس هوایی یا HEMS میاره برات*

----------


## mlt

چیزی که پیشمه چرا تو نت سرچ کنم
ولی اونجاها معمولا هلال احمر میره


> *
> 
>  عجب
> برو تو اینترنت بزن هلیکوپترانس یا اورژانس هوایی یا HEMS میاره برات*

----------


## A.H.M

*خب نتایجم اعلام شد و وقت اعلام نتایج فرا رسید
هرکس هر سوالی در مورد رشته های علوم پزشکی داره در خدمتشم*

----------


## meghdad

> *خب نتایجم اعلام شد و وقت اعلام نتایج فرا رسید
> هرکس هر سوالی در مورد رشته های علوم پزشکی داره در خدمتشم*


امیر واسه دخترا تا رتبه چند فوریت میگیره؟

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mehdi.77ly


امیر واسه دخترا تا رتبه چند فوریت میگیره؟


چیزی که گفتن تا 30 درصد ظرفیت امسال برای دختراست
با این حساب حداکثر تا 30 هزار برای مرحله اول برمیدارن اما به احتمال زیاد تو مرحله دوم یا مصاحبه خیلیا رو رد کنن*

----------


## katy perry

> *
> 
> چیزی که گفتن تا 30 درصد ظرفیت امسال برای دختراست
> با این حساب حداکثر تا 30 هزار برای مرحله اول برمیدارن اما به احتمال زیاد تو مرحله دوم یا مصاحبه خیلیا رو رد کنن*


اگه دعوت به مصاحبه بشیم بعد رد بشیم توی مصاحبه انتخابهای بعدی مونو توی انتخاب رشته از دست می دیم؟
شرایط فیزیکی خاصی میخواد؟ قد، شنوایی بینایی ..مثلا شماره عینک بیشتر از چقدر نباشه و..؟

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Yas_99


مگه مصاحبه داره؟ من  رتبم ۱۸ هزار منطقه سه هست شانس قبولی دارم؟ برای مامایی و پرستاری چطور؟


بله شانس دارین برا فوریت
بله مصاحبه هم داره و معمولا جواب اینکه تو مرحله اول قبول شدید یا نه خیلی زودتر از نتایج اصلی یعنی اواسط مهر میاد و دعوت به مصاحبه میشید به دانشگاهی که سنجش اعلام نیکنه
مصاحبه شم اینطوریه که بیشترین فوکوس رو آمادگی جسمانیه یعنی لزت میخوان یسری ورزش ها مثل شنا سوئدی بارفیکس دویدن و پریدن رو بری 
بعد ازت یسری سوالا میپرسن درباره انگیزه ای که چرا اومدی به این رشته و درباره فوریت پزشکی چی میدونی
و یسری سوال عقیدتی سیاسی راحت که مثلا اسم رییس جمهور چیه یا نماز چند رکعته اینا
و در آخر تست سلامتی ازت میگیرن و قد و وزنتو چک میکنن
چیزی که تو مصاحبه مهمه اون ورزشاست بقیش زیاد جدی نیس پس اگه هدفت فوریته احتمالا یکماه تا دعوت به مصاحبه وقت داری هرروز باید ورزش کنی
مامایی بنظرم نری بهتره چون جستجو کنی میفهمی تضمین شعلی بالایی نداره
در مورد پرستاری هم شانست کمه و احتمالا تو دانشگاه های تیپ سه یا یسری از پردیس های تیپ دو قبول بشی*

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط katy perry


اگه دعوت به مصاحبه بشیم بعد رد بشیم توی مصاحبه انتخابهای بعدی مونو توی انتخاب رشته از دست می دیم؟
شرایط فیزیکی خاصی میخواد؟ قد، شنوایی بینایی ..مثلا شماره عینک بیشتر از چقدر نباشه و..؟


اگه رد بشید فقط کد رشته های مربوط به فوریت میسوزه
دقت کنید نتایج اصلی معمولا دو هفته بعد اعلام دعوت به مصاحبه است
بذارید اینطور مثال بزنم شما فرهنگیان و فوریت و پرستاری رو انتخاب کردید
پرستاری متمرکزه و فرهنگیان و فوریت نیمه متمرکز
فرهنگیان رو مصاحبه شو رد بشی فرهنگیان از دست میره و شانس بعدیت فوریته فوریتم رد بشی شانس بعدیت پرستاریه که اونم رتبه کنکورت مشخص میکنه

شرایط فیزیکی مصاحبه هم قد و وزن براشون مهمه فقط
که برا اقایون قد نباید زیر 170 و برای بانوان نباید زیر 160 باشه و در مورد وزن هم bmi نباید بالای 30 ( چاقی مفرط ) و زیر 17 (لاغری مفرط) باشه
عینک و سایر مسائل مهم نیستن کلاس ما هفت هشت نفر عینکی و یک سمعکی داشت
مهمترین بخش مصاحبه فقط امادگی جسمانی و ورزشه*

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Yas_99


چه ورزش های سختی   احتمالا رد شم  به نظر شما واسه خانوما خوبه؟


نه نگران نباش چون امسال اولین ورودی خانوماست خیلی سخت نمیگیرن نسبت به اقایون که باید سخت بگیرن
در کل شما این یکماه رو ورزش کنید تا صفر صفر نباشید ایشالله قبولید

راستش نظر منو بخواید اره به نظر من داستان اینکه خانوما میان فوریت پیچیده تر از این حرفاست
بذارید توضیح بدم
دکتر کولیوند رییس اورژانس هفته قبل گفت اورژانس زنان برگزار میشه اینو داشته باش
ببین با توجه به سیاستای کشورمون که خودت خوب میدونی چندسال پیش بحث تفکیک جنسیتی بیمارستان مطرح بود که فقط دکترای زن بیمار زن رو ببینن
من برداشتم اینه قراره همچین اتفاقی بیفته یعنی اورژانس زنان یعنی تکنسین زن برای بیماران زن و تکنسین مرد برای بیماران مرد
سیاست تفکیک جنسیت بیماران که از زمان احمدی نژاد حرفش هست

پس برا خانوما جذب صددرصدی هست
و اینکه رشته جذابی هم هست*

----------


## DR.del

> *
> 
>  عجب
> برو تو اینترنت بزن هلیکوپترانس یا اورژانس هوایی یا HEMS میاره برات*


نه راست میگه اون که میرن بالای کوه و توی جنگل ملت رو نجات میدن کار حلال احمره که خیلی هم فرقی با فوریت پزشکی ندارن اورژانس هوایی هم بیشتر برای تصادفات جاده ای کاربرد داره مثلا همین بیمارستان کوثر سمنان قشنگ یدونه هلکوپتر وسط بیمارستان پارکه برای همینجور چیزا

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

سلام داداش . ببین میشه ورزش هایی رو که گفتی بیشتر باز کنی . از الان بریم رو چه ورزش هایی بیشتر فوکوس کنیم که رد نشیم .دمت گرم

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

۲۷۰۰۰هزار منطقه ۳ میگیره این رشته رو ؟ بنظرت شانسواسه این بیشتره یا پرستاری خودگردان؟

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> ۲۷۰۰۰هزار منطقه ۳ میگیره این رشته رو ؟ بنظرت شانسواسه این بیشتره یا پرستاری خودگردان؟


برای فوریت پزشکی شانس خوبی داری

پرستاری احتمالش کمه

----------


## roxsana

> نه راست میگه اون که میرن بالای کوه و توی جنگل ملت رو نجات میدن کار حلال احمره که خیلی هم فرقی با فوریت پزشکی ندارن اورژانس هوایی هم بیشتر برای تصادفات جاده ای کاربرد داره مثلا همین بیمارستان کوثر سمنان قشنگ یدونه هلکوپتر وسط بیمارستان پارکه برای همینجور چیزا


عه بیمارستان کوثر هلکوپترم داره  :Yahoo (77):  بلندم میشه ینی :/

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Kingdom


سلام داداش . ببین میشه ورزش هایی رو که گفتی بیشتر باز کنی . از الان بریم رو چه ورزش هایی بیشتر فوکوس کنیم که رد نشیم .دمت گرم


رو تمام ورزش هایی که گفتم فوکوس کن
شنا سوئدی
بارفیکس
دویدن
پریدن
و دراز و نشست*

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Yas_99


مرسی از توضیحاتت
فقط تو دفترچه هم کاردانی زده هم کارشناسی ی توضیحی راجب اینا میدی


دفترچه رو دیدم
ده تا دانشگاه بصورت کارشناسی پیوسته برنیدارن
شامل البرز ایلام اردبیل قم قزوین کردستان کرمانشاه هواز زاهدان گیلان

که اینا ده تا دانشگاه 250 تا کارشناسی میگیرن ولی بقیه دانشگاه ها که نزدیک به 1000 نیرو میگیرن کاردانی اند
کاردانی دوساله که بعدش میتونی جذب بشی و اگرم خواستی ادامه تحصیل بدی باید ازمون کاردانی به کارشناسی بدی*

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Kingdom


۲۷۰۰۰هزار منطقه ۳ میگیره این رشته رو ؟ بنظرت شانسواسه این بیشتره یا پرستاری خودگردان؟


اره ولی تو دانشگاه های تیپ سه بیشتر شانس داری
دانشگاه اای تیپ یک و دو با این رتبه نمیگیرن
تو سایت کانونم یه سرچ بزن
پرستاریم فراموش کن نمیرسه رتبت*

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط DR.del


نه راست میگه اون که میرن بالای کوه و توی جنگل ملت رو نجات میدن کار حلال احمره که خیلی هم فرقی با فوریت پزشکی ندارن اورژانس هوایی هم بیشتر برای تصادفات جاده ای کاربرد داره مثلا همین بیمارستان کوثر سمنان قشنگ یدونه هلکوپتر وسط بیمارستان پارکه برای همینجور چیزا


خیلی فرق دارن داداش هلال احمر با قوریت
اونا دوره شون کلا 6 ماهه است ما دو سال تا چهارسال
اونا دانش اکادمیک ندارن ما داریم یعنی در مورد بیماری ها اطلاعاتشون کمه
اونا چیزی به اسم اناتومی یا درسی به اسم نشانه شناسی و معاینات نخوندن ما میخونیم
اونا از داروها اطلاع ندارن ما کار اثلی مون با داروعه
یه دوره دارن فقط کمک های اولیه رو گذروندن و cpr در حد ساده
اصلا قابل مقایسه نیستن

در مورد اینکه ماموریتاشونم اونجاست حق با توعه*

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

> *
> 
> اره ولی تو دانشگاه های تیپ سه بیشتر شانس داری
> دانشگاه اای تیپ یک و دو با این رتبه نمیگیرن
> تو سایت کانونم یه سرچ بزن
> پرستاریم فراموش کن نمیرسه رتبت*


تیپ ۳ منظورت دانشگاه های منطقه ۳ هستش دیگه ؟ بعد ببین اتاق عنلو هوشبری ازاد یا دولتی چی اونارو چی فک میکنی با این رتبه؟ارزش داره واسش خرج کنی؟والا نمیکشم بمونم پشت کنکور

----------


## DR.del

> عه بیمارستان کوثر هلکوپترم داره  بلندم میشه ینی :/


نه همونجا برای خودش خوابیده هرچی صداش میزنیم بلند نمیشه :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## DR.del

> *
> 
> خیلی فرق دارن داداش هلال احمر با قوریت
> اونا دوره شون کلا 6 ماهه است ما دو سال تا چهارسال
> اونا دانش اکادمیک ندارن ما داریم یعنی در مورد بیماری ها اطلاعاتشون کمه
> اونا چیزی به اسم اناتومی یا درسی به اسم نشانه شناسی و معاینات نخوندن ما میخونیم
> اونا از داروها اطلاع ندارن ما کار اثلی مون با داروعه
> یه دوره دارن فقط کمک های اولیه رو گذروندن و cpr در حد ساده
> اصلا قابل مقایسه نیستن
> ...


اونا که آره ولی یسری کمک های اولیه و دارو ابتدایی بلدن در کل صفر صفر نیستن ولی در حد فوریت هم‌ نیستن.

----------


## fateme.Sa

سلام با رتبه 24هزار زیرگروه یک منطقه 3 خوزستان امیدی به پرستاری تعهدی یا  اموزش ابتدایی یا کاردانی فوریت  یا پرستاری ازاد دزفول اهواز یا دورود  هس؟

----------


## Marshmello

قصدم توهین به استارتر عزیز نیست ولی برای انتخاب رشته سعی کنین با کسانی که توی اون رشته فارغ التحصیل شدن و دارن کار می‌کنن صحبت کنید.دانشجویان معمولا از رشته خود تعریف می‌کنند چون نمیخوان بگن راهی که اومدند اشتباهه یا بهتر میتونستند انتخاب کنند

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Kingdom


تیپ ۳ منظورت دانشگاه های منطقه ۳ هستش دیگه ؟ بعد ببین اتاق عنلو هوشبری ازاد یا دولتی چی اونارو چی فک میکنی با این رتبه؟ارزش داره واسش خرج کنی؟والا نمیکشم بمونم پشت کنکور



نه منظورم از تیپ سه ایناست
هوش و اتاق ارزش نداره تازه اونم ازاد بری
همون فوریت قبولی ایشالله*

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط DR.del


نه همونجا برای خودش خوابیده هرچی صداش میزنیم بلند نمیشه


عالی*

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط fateme.Sa


سلام با رتبه 24هزار زیرگروه یک منطقه 3 خوزستان امیدی به پرستاری تعهدی یا  اموزش ابتدایی یا کاردانی فوریت  یا پرستاری ازاد دزفول اهواز یا دورود  هس؟


بدای فوریت شانس دارید حتی برای کارشناسیش که 10 دانشگاه امسال کارشناسین
در مورد بقیه سایت کانون رو چک کن*

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

دوست عزیز میشه در مورد تکنسین پروتز دندانی و بازار کار و اینده شغلیش هم یکم توضیح بدی؟

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

> دوست عزیز میشه در مورد تکنسین پروتز دندانی و بازار کار و اینده شغلیش هم یکم توضیح بدی؟


با اون رتبه من این میگیره برم ؟ چطوره کلا در مورد رتبه قبولیش هم نظر بده فدات :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Kingdom


دوست عزیز میشه در مورد تکنسین پروتز دندانی و بازار کار و اینده شغلیش هم یکم توضیح بدی؟


رشته خوبیه ولی به رتبه تو نمیخوره
رتبه اش هم ردیف رشته های مثل بینایی و شنوایی و فیزیوتراپیه*

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Yas_99


هوشبری و اتاق عمل ارزش نداره؟


از لحاظ بازار کار گفتم
تقریبا اشباع شدن متاسفانه
با چند نفر که صحبت میکردم اصلا رضایت شغلی نداشتن
البته اگه علاقه داری قضیه فرق داره چون با علاقه خلاقیتم میاد وسط ولی در حالت عادی و از سر ناچاری پیشنهاد نمیکنم*

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

> *
> 
> از لحاظ بازار کار گفتم
> تقریبا اشباع شدن متاسفانه
> با چند نفر که صحبت میکردم اصلا رضایت شغلی نداشتن
> البته اگه علاقه داری قضیه فرق داره چون با علاقه خلاقیتم میاد وسط ولی در حالت عادی و از سر ناچاری پیشنهاد نمیکنم*


میترسم ب رتبه من نخوره .ازادو ایناشو میدونم میخوره ولی روزانشو هر سایتی که میزنم و از کسی میپرسم یه چیز میگه.بعد اینا اگه کارش اوکی باشه در اینده چقد درامدشون هست ب طور میانگین؟

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

سوال بعدی اینکه انتخاب رشته کنی بعد از چن روز واسه دعوت ب مصاحبه خبر میکنن؟ و چن روز بعدش جوابش میاد ؟ در جاواب دوستمون گفتی قبل از اعلام نتایج نهایی کنکور میاد . ینی همزمان نیستن اعلام نتایجشون؟

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Kingdom


سوال بعدی اینکه انتخاب رشته کنی بعد از چن روز واسه دعوت ب مصاحبه خبر میکنن؟ و چن روز بعدش جوابش میاد ؟ در جاواب دوستمون گفتی قبل از اعلام نتایج نهایی کنکور میاد . ینی همزمان نیستن اعلام نتایجشون؟


زودتر میاد اواسط مهر دعوت به مصاحبه میشی بعد میری برا مصاحبه و اگه قبول شدی همزمان با اعلام نتایج نهایی اعلام میکنن
سوال اولتم درامدشو اطلاع ندارم*

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

مرسی از راهنماییت دوست عزیز :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## DR.del

> دوست عزیز میشه در مورد تکنسین پروتز دندانی و بازار کار و اینده شغلیش هم یکم توضیح بدی؟


رشته خیلی خوبیه و ربته خوبی هم میخواد میتونی خودت کارگاه بزنی و آقا بالاسر نداری ولی مشکلی که داره اینه که دستگاه ها و مواد اولیش گرونه و باید وضع مالی ددی خوب باشه ولی میتونی تو کارگاه دیگری هم کار کنی ولی فکر نکنم حقوق جالبی بدن

----------


## BHDF

سلام.ببخشید میخواستم بپرسم یعنی امکان نداره خانم ها توی قسمت دیگه کار کنند.خانم ها رو فقط دیسپچ میذارن؟

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط BHDF


سلام.ببخشید میخواستم بپرسم یعنی امکان نداره خانم ها توی قسمت دیگه کار کنند.خانم ها رو فقط دیسپچ میذارن؟


اورژانس زنان زایمان هم هستن*

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Yas_99


فک کنم کلا اگر بیمار خانم باشن خانم میفرستن فرقی نداره چه مشکلی داره طرف


امیدوارم این نباشه
این یعنی تفکیک جنسیتی
و اگه این موفقیت امیر بشه میرن سمت تفکیک جنسیت بیمارستان و بعدش دانشگاه*

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Yas_99


بعدشم مستقیم حوزه علمیه


به مرکز فرماندهی که دست نمیزنن*

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

ببخشید دوست عزیز امسال فوریت متمرکزه ؟ ینی چه فرقی به حالمون کرده این قضیه نسبت ب نیمه متمرکز؟

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Kingdom


ببخشید دوست عزیز امسال فوریت متمرکزه ؟ ینی چه فرقی به حالمون کرده این قضیه نسبت ب نیمه متمرکز؟


کی گفته متمرکزه؟
خیر متمرکز نیست و مرحله مصاحبه داره*

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

ظاهرا امسال متمرکزه باتوجه ب دفترچه انتخاب رشته . نوشته متمرکز با شرایط خاص

----------


## mmd_javad_yari



----------


## mmd_javad_yari

اینو میشه توضیح بدین ینی چی؟اگه متمرکزه این شرایط خاص ینی چی

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Kingdom





این پارسالم بود همون نیمه متمرکزه فرقی نکرده
متمرکز یعنی پذیرش در یک مرحله و فقط با رتبه کنکور
نیمه متمرکز یعنی مصاحبه و معاینه بدنی هم داری و پذیرش در دو مرحله است
حالا سنجش اومده یکم بازی با کلمات راه انداخته وگرنه همون منیمه تمرکزه و مصاحبه اش حذف نشده*

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Yas_99


میگم کاردانی قبول شیم استخدامی نداره؟ باید چیکار کنیم بعدش


چرا استخدامی داره
و خیلیم ایتخدامیش بالاست
پارسال 2000 تا کاردان استخدام کردن و 1000 تا کارشناس

بعد کاردانی اگه بخواید وارد بازار کار بشین تو ازمون استخدامی شرکت میکنین
اگرم بخواین ادامه تحصیل بدین ازمون کاردانی به کارشناسی شرکت میکنین*

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

دوستان این اعلام شدگان چند برابر ظرفیت برای مصاحبه کی اسامیشون میاد؟

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

دوست عزیز میشه درمورد سوالاتی ‌که تو مصاحبه میپرسن بیشتر توضیح بدی ؟

----------


## lix_Max

رشته خوبی هست و شجاعت خاصی میخواد...

----------


## tiny_Shadow

سلام 
من به مصاحبه کارشناسی کرمانشاه دعوت شدم. 
ممنون میشم راجب شرایط گزینش توضیح بدین 
خیلی سطح احکام بالایی میخواد؟

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

پروف دوتای بالای چرا مث همن؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## tiny_Shadow

راستی اقا امیر چقدر شانس دارم الان قبول بشم؟ 
از این مرحله به بعد بازم رتبه کمکه یا نه؟ 
خیلی دلشوره دارم واقعا 
راستی یجا خوندم قد زیر ۱۶۵ نباشه الان به دوسانت گیر میدن؟ 
و اینکه خبر دارین مثل گزینش تربزت معلم سختگیرن؟مثلا باید با چادر اینا برم یا نه تاثیر نداره

----------


## tiny_Shadow

راستی ی سوال دیگه(دیگه خیلی دارم میپرسم  :Yahoo (4): ) 
شما اون زمان چجوری مراجعه کردین چون تو سنجش اصلا رمان نزده. 
تقریبا چند روز بعد اعلام اسامی رفتین گزینش

----------


## mina_77

> راستی اقا امیر چقدر شانس دارم الان قبول بشم؟ 
> از این مرحله به بعد بازم رتبه کمکه یا نه؟ 
> خیلی دلشوره دارم واقعا 
> راستی یجا خوندم قد زیر ۱۶۵ نباشه الان به دوسانت گیر میدن؟ 
> و اینکه خبر دارین مثل گزینش تربزت معلم سختگیرن؟مثلا باید با چادر اینا برم یا نه تاثیر نداره


آره برا خانوما زده ۱۶۵ که یه قد متوسط رو به بلند حساب میشه تو ایران
بعد اقایون رو زده ۱۷۰ که یه قد کوتاهه  :Yahoo (21): 
استرس نداشته باش
چاقی لاغری مفرط نداشته باشی نمره ظاهری رو میگیری

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط tiny_Shadow


سلام 
من به مصاحبه کارشناسی کرمانشاه دعوت شدم. 
ممنون میشم راجب شرایط گزینش توضیح بدین 
خیلی سطح احکام بالایی میخواد؟


به به تبریک میگم بهتون عالیه اونم کارشناسی افرین
خب من الان کل ماجرای گزینش و مصاحبه شو توضیح میدم که به احتمال 99.9 درصد همینا اتفاق میفته حالا ببین کی گفتم 
خب شما روز اعلام شده که توسط سایت دانشگاه و خود سایت سنجش که فک کنم 29 ام باشه ممیرید دانشگاه علوم پزشکی کرمانشاه و با یک صف طویل رو به رو هستید
تو صف وایمیسید و یه کاغذ میدن که نوشته اتاق 1 و روبه روش یه مربعه برای امتیاز و ... و شما فعلا اسمتونو پر میکنید نوبتتون برسه میگن برو اتاق شماره یک
اتاق یک مخصوص سوالای عقیدتیه
سطح سوالش خیلی بالا نیست در حد اینکه چیا نجسن نماز چند رکعته و احکام بانوان احتمالا
با توجه به جوابتون یه نمره میدن میگن برو اتاق شماره دو
اتاق شماره دو مخصوص سوالای سیاسیه و بازم سطحش بالا نیست در حد اسم رییس جمهور و رهبر و رییس مجلس و اینا
نمره میدن میگن برو ازمایش
میفرستنت ازمایشگاه که ازمایش خون و ادرار بدی ( حواست به دوربینا باشه  ) بعد میگن باز برو مرکز مصاحبه برو اتاق سه
اتاق سه اتاق معاینات بدنیه
اول قد و وزنتو میسنجن بعد یسری معاینات و فشارخون و قند و سابقه بیماری میپرسن که باید بگی نه حتی اگگه سابقه بیماری تو خونتون داری
نمره میدن باز راجع به دوسانت کمترم نمرتو نهایتا کم میدن حالا میگم داستان نمره ها چیه
بعد میگن برو اتاق چهار
اتاق چهار اتاق سوالات روانشناسیه
ازت میپرسن رشته فوریت چیه که من تو پست بعدی میگم چی جواب بده ازت میپرسن انگیزت چیه و ازت میخوان یه خاطره از اورژانس بگی تهشم یه سوال روانشناسی
بعد میگن برو امادگی جسمانی که مهمترین بخش مصاحبه است
میری و یسری ورزشا مثل دراز نشست شنا سوئدی دویدن و پریدن و بارفیکس رو انجام میدی و براساس عملکردت نمره میدن بهت

حالا میرسیم به بحث قبولی تو مصاحبه
ببین هر بخش بهت نمره ای داد این نمره ها رو جمع میکنن و فرضا اگه اون روز 40 نفر مصاحبه بشن 20 نفر نمره بالا قبولن و بیست نفر نمره پایین ردن

امیدوارم توضیحم کامل بوده باشه
راستی خیلی خیلی تبریک میگم*

----------


## tiny_Shadow

طبق معمول شرمنده کردین منو. 
خیلی خیلی ممنونم 
استرسم خیلی کم شد. 
فک کنم اگ سطح بقیه خیلی بالا نباشه بیشتر معیارارو دارم. 
فقط ی چیزی ۲۹ این ماه؟یعنی حدودی وقت زیادی برای اماده شدن هست؟ 
بازم میگم خیلی ممنون 
نمیدونم چجوری تشکر کنم

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط tiny_Shadow


طبق معمول شرمنده کردین منو. 
خیلی خیلی ممنونم 
استرسم خیلی کم شد. 
فک کنم اگ سطح بقیه خیلی بالا نباشه بیشتر معیارارو دارم. 
فقط ی چیزی ۲۹ این ماه؟یعنی حدودی وقت زیادی برای اماده شدن هست؟ 
بازم میگم خیلی ممنون 
نمیدونم چجوری تشکر کنم


دشمنت شرمنده
تاریخ چندتا دانشگاه 29 ام بود
شمام هرروز باید سایت دانشگاه کرمانشاه رو چک کنید
این سایتشه
https://www.kums.ac.ir/
بله 29 این ماه یعنی دو هفته بعد
پیشنهادم اینه فقط رو امادگی جسمانی و ورزشا کار کنید سوالا راحتن
بله شانستونم ایشالله بالاست
مجددا تبریک میگم کارشناسی مستقیم این رشته خیلی عالیه
و در ضمن در طول تحصیلتون اگه قبول شدین هر مشکلی داشتین در خدمتتونم*

----------


## tiny_Shadow

پس خوبه وقت دارم. 
دستتون درد نکنه. 
انشاالله همکارتون میشم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

اقاامیر منم خرم اباد دعوت شدم . رو امادگی جسمانی مشکلی ندارم بجز بارفیکس واقعا نگرانشم ، زیاد ب بارفیکس گیر میدن ؟ واین که من قبلا پرکاری تیروعید داشتم خفیف اونو اگه پرسیدن باید بگم حالا الانو نمیدونم شاید بازم برگشته باشه بیماریم ،ولی خب باید بگم یا ن ؟قدم ۱۸۶ ولی خب نسبت ب وزنم ،۶۷کیلو ام وزنم کمه ولاغر نشون میدم ،تو جواب دوستمون گفتی ب اینا گیر میدن ،گیرشون زیاده یا کم؟ زیاد حساسن؟

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Kingdom


اقاامیر منم خرم اباد دعوت شدم . رو امادگی جسمانی مشکلی ندارم بجز بارفیکس واقعا نگرانشم ، زیاد ب بارفیکس گیر میدن ؟ واین که من قبلا پرکاری تیروعید داشتم خفیف اونو اگه پرسیدن باید بگم حالا الانو نمیدونم شاید بازم برگشته باشه بیماریم ،ولی خب باید بگم یا ن ؟قدم ۱۸۶ ولی خب نسبت ب وزنم ،۶۷کیلو ام وزنم کمه ولاغر نشون میدم ،تو جواب دوستمون گفتی ب اینا گیر میدن ،گیرشون زیاده یا کم؟ زیاد حساسن؟


تبریک میگم بهتون ایشالله موفق باشی و همکارمون بشی
ببین پست قبلم گفتم به هر فعالیتت از یک تا ده نمره میدن و اگه بارفیکس نری نمرت کمه ولی این به معنای رد شدن نیس اگه بقیه ورزشات و سوالاتت اوکی باشن اونا نمرتو بالا میبرن
راستش من خودم بارفیکس یدونه هم نرفتم ولی چون اون یکیا خوب بود قبول شدم
در مورد وزنت نه خوبی bmi زیر 17 رده شما 19 ای تقریبا
حساسیتشونم تو بخش ورزش زیاده منظورم نمره دادنشون تو ورزش بیشتره
در مورد تیروئیدم نگی بهتره اشاره نکن ولی اگه پرسیدن که بعیده بگو داشتم درست شده
تبریک مجدد و موفق باشی*

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

فدات . داداش مرسی. یه سوال دیگه این که در مورد سوالایی که میپرسن منبعی میشناسی که معرفی کنی بهم؟و بنظرت با توجه ب ربتبم جزو اوناییم که رد میشه یا میمونه ؟چون پرسیدم که بیشتر رتبه مهمه تا مصاحبه

----------


## Maralk

من اگه پزشکی نیارم قطعااااا میدوم میام فوریتت🤩خیلی رشته دوست داشتنییه بنظرم تست ورزشاشم اوکی باشم

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Kingdom


فدات . داداش مرسی. یه سوال دیگه این که در مورد سوالایی که میپرسن منبعی میشناسی که معرفی کنی بهم؟و بنظرت با توجه ب ربتبم جزو اوناییم که رد میشه یا میمونه ؟چون پرسیدم که بیشتر رتبه مهمه تا مصاحبه


کی گفته اینو که رتبه مهمه؟
تو جلسه مصاحبه فقط نمره مصاحبه علی الخصوص امادگی جسمی مهمه
شاید فرهنگیان رتبه مهم باشه ولی رتبه نه
نمونه داشتیم خودم ندیدم ولی همکلاسیام تعریف میکنن تو مصاحبه تهران یکی بود برق شریف خونده بود رتبه سه هزار بود رد شد بجاش یکی با ده هزار قبول شد
در مورد سوالام منبعی خاصی نمیخواد چون سادن سوالاش اصلا در حد فرهنگیان نیستن*

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

آقا امیر رفتم مصاحبه امروز نمره کامل  شکمو گرفتم ۴۰از۴۰شنا هم از چهل ۲۶ ،اون تست چابکی هم تو ۱۲ثانیه فقط بارفیکس ۱۰تا رفتم نامرد آخرش اومده میگه دستت صاف نبود ۳تارو قبول کرد ،میگم بنظرتون چقدر احتمال داره قبول کننم،؟شانسم خوبه یا کم؟ناگفته نماند تست های معاینه رو هم نمرشو گرفتم.رفتیم آزمایشگاه هم گفتن که ظرفیت پرشده فردا بیا،اصن سوال احکام نپرسیدن

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Kingdom


آقا امیر رفتم مصاحبه امروز نمره کامل  شکمو گرفتم ۴۰از۴۰شنا هم از چهل ۲۶ ،اون تست چابکی هم تو ۱۲ثانیه فقط بارفیکس ۱۰تا رفتم نامرد آخرش اومده میگه دستت صاف نبود ۳تارو قبول کرد ،میگم بنظرتون چقدر احتمال داره قبول کننم،؟شانسم خوبه یا کم؟ناگفته نماند تست های معاینه رو هم نمرشو گرفتم.رفتیم آزمایشگاه هم گفتن که ظرفیت پرشده فردا بیا،اصن سوال احکام نپرسیدن


تبریک میگم بهت به احتمال زیاد و توکل بر خدا قبولی
شیرینی ما هم یادت نره*

----------


## mina_77

> آقا امیر رفتم مصاحبه امروز نمره کامل  شکمو گرفتم ۴۰از۴۰شنا هم از چهل ۲۶ ،اون تست چابکی هم تو ۱۲ثانیه فقط بارفیکس ۱۰تا رفتم نامرد آخرش اومده میگه دستت صاف نبود ۳تارو قبول کرد ،میگم بنظرتون چقدر احتمال داره قبول کننم،؟شانسم خوبه یا کم؟ناگفته نماند تست های معاینه رو هم نمرشو گرفتم.رفتیم آزمایشگاه هم گفتن که ظرفیت پرشده فردا بیا،اصن سوال احکام نپرسیدن


خرم اباد کارشناسی داشت ؟

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

شک نکن شیرینییت محفوظه

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

والا نمی‌دونم ن من که دیدم کاردانی بود

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

راستی ی سوال ،مثلا اگه من هوشبری و اتاقو علوم آزمایشگاهی قبل فوریت زدم تو انتخاب رشته اگه مصاحبه فوریت قبول شم و اون رشته های دیگه هم مثلاً قبول شم کدومو میزنن رو کارنامه؟هردو؟یا فقط یکی؟بعد بنظرتون با توجه به رتبه هوشبری و اتاق و علوم آزمایشگاه رو  میارم؟خدانکنه بیارم فوریت عالیه،پشیمون شدم چرا اونارو زدم

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mina_77


خرم اباد کارشناسی داشت ؟


 نه کاردانیه
امسال ده تا دانشگاه ایلام البرز اردبیل اهواز زاهدان گیلان قم قزوین کردستان کرمانشاه کارشناسی بودن*

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Kingdom


راستی ی سوال ،مثلا اگه من هوشبری و اتاقو علوم آزمایشگاهی قبل فوریت زدم ،اگه مصاحبه فوریت قبول شم و اون رشته های دیگه هم مثلاً قبول شم کدومو میزنن رو کارنامک ؟هردو؟یا فقط یکی؟بعد بنظرتون با توجه به رتبه هوشبری و اتاق و علوم آزمایشگاه رو میارم ،خداکنه میارم؟خداکنه میارم فوریت عالیه،پشیمون شدم چرا اونارو زدم


از سال 98 که فوریت بجای نیمه متمرکز شد متمرکز با شرایط خاص فقط یکی
شما اگه فوریت مصاحبشم قبول شی ولی قبل فوریت رشته ای بزنی که به رتبت بخوره اصلا تو اعلام نتایج نهایی فوریت رو نمیاری
علوم از رو احتمالا بیاری*

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

وای خدااااااا :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19): چ غلطی کردم دادم بیرون انتخاب کنن :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

جدی شانسش زیاده علوم ؟بازار کارش خوبه ؟ منکه پرسیدیم بعضیا میگفتن اره بعصیام میگفتن ن از زیست میان اشباع شده، خاک بر سر شدم

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Kingdom


وای خداااااااچ غلطی کردم دادم بیرون انتخاب کنن


حالا گریه نکن کاریه که شده برو دعا کن همین فوریت بشه
تهش یه رشته دیگه شد و فوریت تو کارنامه سبزت بود بعد یه ترم تغییررشته میدی
علوم که کارش نسبتا اشباعه مگر اینکه تا دکترا پیش بری و ازمایشگاه بزنی
توکلت به خدا باشه هرچی صلاحته همون قبول میشی*

----------


## tiny_Shadow

> *
> کی گفته اینو که رتبه مهمه؟
> تو جلسه مصاحبه فقط نمره مصاحبه علی الخصوص امادگی جسمی مهمه
> شاید فرهنگیان رتبه مهم باشه ولی رتبه نه
> نمونه داشتیم خودم ندیدم ولی همکلاسیام تعریف میکنن تو مصاحبه تهران یکی بود برق شریف خونده بود رتبه سه هزار بود رد شد بجاش یکی با ده هزار قبول شد
> در مورد سوالام منبعی خاصی نمیخواد چون سادن سوالاش اصلا در حد فرهنگیان نیستن*


خیلی عجیبه چون از ما تست ورزش نگرفتن. 
چطور میشه که نگرفتن؟

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط tiny_Shadow


خیلی عجیبه چون از ما تست ورزش نگرفتن. 
چطور میشه که نگرفتن؟


جدی نگرفتن؟ شوخی نکن دختر
امکان نداره 
پس چیا پرسیدن؟ یعنی از خانوما تست ورزش نمیگیرن؟ عجیبه*

----------


## tiny_Shadow

> *
> 
> جدی نگرفتن؟ شوخی نکن دختر
> امکان نداره 
> پس چیا پرسیدن؟ یعنی از خانوما تست ورزش نمیگیرن؟ عجیبه*


نه کلا دختر پسر قاطی بود از پسرام نگرفتن 
فقط بینایی سنجی و قد و وزن و مصاحبه بود 
و ی اتاقم ی خانومه بود گفت اروم راه برو تند راه برو چندتا بشین پاشو 
بعدم گفتن برو خدافظ :Yahoo (4):  
من هی میپرسیدم پس ورزش چی 
گفتن برو خدا بهمرات

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

صبح پوست مارو کندن

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط tiny_Shadow


نه کلا دختر پسر قاطی بود از پسرام نگرفتن 
فقط بینایی سنجی و قد و وزن و مصاحبه بود 
و ی اتاقم ی خانومه بود گفت اروم راه برو تند راه برو چندتا بشین پاشو 
بعدم گفتن برو خدافظ 
من هی میپرسیدم پس ورزش چی 
گفتن برو خدا بهمرات



برو ببین درست رفتی محل مصاحبه رو؟
ورزش رو باید بری یه محوطه دیگه ها*

----------


## tiny_Shadow

> *
> 
> 
> برو ببین درست رفتی محل مصاحبه رو؟
> ورزش رو باید بری یه محوطه دیگه ها*


 :Yahoo (4):  
نه بابا تو همه اتاقا اسمم تو لیست بود.
دو سه بارم از مسئولای مختلف پرسیدم گفتن ورزش نداره همون بشین پاشوه بود 
البته فردا کاردانیا میرن 
گفتن برا کاردانیا مراحلش فرق داره.شاید از اونا ورزشم بگیرن. 
تنها چیزیم ک حساسیت نشون میدادن همون قد و وزنه بود

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

دخترا فک کنم کاری نداشته باشن هدفشون فقط پسراست

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط tiny_Shadow


 
نه بابا تو همه اتاقا اسمم تو لیست بود.
دو سه بارم از مسئولای مختلف پرسیدم گفتن ورزش نداره همون بشین پاشوه بود 
البته فردا کاردانیا میرن 
گفتن برا کاردانیا مراحلش فرق داره.شاید از اونا ورزشم بگیرن. 
تنها چیزیم ک حساسیت نشون میدادن همون قد و وزنه بود


خیلی عحیبه برام 
امیدوارم که موفق باشین و با خبر خوش این تاپیکو اپ کنید که قبول شدین*

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

اقا امیر در مورد علوم ازمایشگاه یکم بیشتر توضیح میدی :Yahoo (19): ب معنای واقعی گند زدم،و اون کارنامه سبز جریانش چیه؟

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Kingdom


اقا امیر در مورد علوم ازمایشگاه یکم بیشتر توضیح میدی


از دانشجوهاش بپرسی بهتر راهنماییت میکنن که درساشون چیه بعدش کجا میتونس کار کنی و ...
من علمم محدوده
حالا توکلت بخدا باشه شاید فوریتو قبول شدی
کارنامه سبزم که همون کارنامه نتایج نهاییه که میگه رتبت رسیده یا نه
اگه رتبت برسه میتونی تغییر رشته بدی در اینده*

----------


## telma_alen

> نه کلا دختر پسر قاطی بود از پسرام نگرفتن 
> فقط بینایی سنجی و قد و وزن و مصاحبه بود 
> و ی اتاقم ی خانومه بود گفت اروم راه برو تند راه برو چندتا بشین پاشو 
> بعدم گفتن برو خدافظ 
> من هی میپرسیدم پس ورزش چی 
> گفتن برو خدا بهمرات



پس هزارات تبریک تقدیم تو باد

----------

